# Eeeek another pregnancy



## getcarter76 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi all,

If it rains it pours with me. No sooner have i been diagnosed with alopecia areata (posted last week - felt well crap) but i did a pregnancy test and found i am pregnant.

I am really mixed emotionally. On the one had I am over the moon (as we have been trying as i am sure all you ladies are aware) and on the other hand with this newly diagnosed auto immune disease am emotionally going haywire! I have had confirmation that the two aren't related so tests, tests and more tests 

I wasn't going to say anything (like others have also said) but as us diabetic ladies all know, the help and support (and of course questions) we have amongst us and share with the trials and tribulations along the way, is all the better to share with others that understand.

I am a lot more chilled as this will be baby no.2 but i am very apprehensive as i have had a miscarriage once before and the thought of that is another 'worry' of mine. I am also worried about what to say to whom (including work) but i have sworn my mum, dad and hubby to secrecy for now. I have been down that road before dare i say. 

Its a long stretch this first trimester but i am excited and am keeping positive but can't look too far ahead either. Its early days and i believe i am 5 weeks today. I have spoken with the DSN and they have me booked in for an appointment on the 6th September to get me in the system. I had a really really poor experience previously so i won't be standing for any shenanigans from the good ol NHS. 

Excited little ol me aka Bernie  xx


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 18, 2010)

Congratulations........................Im sure you will have refined control this time round..............

Good Luck.......


----------



## Smit (Aug 18, 2010)

wooooooooooooooooooooooow BIG CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!! I am so please for you. x x x


----------



## Northerner (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh Bernie, congratulations!  It's bound to be a nervous time for you, but try not to get overwhelmed by things. I'm sure you will get some fantastic advice and support from the ladies here - it's been one of my favourite things about this forum, seeing the value of this kind of contact and how important it can be. All my best wishes!


----------



## Twitchy (Aug 18, 2010)

Congratulations Bernie!  Lovely news re the baby!  It's a bit overwhelming sometimes, but honestly, I found second time round a bit better in the sense that at least I knew I had done it (as it were) once before... if that makes sense?!  Try & look after yourself & rest when you can (not easy with a little 'un already I know! )

Twitchy x


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 18, 2010)

getcarter76 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> If it rains it pours with me. No sooner have i been diagnosed with alopecia areata (posted last week - felt well crap) but i did a pregnancy test and found i am pregnant.
> 
> ...



I am so happy for you.

Just try not to worry, i know its hard cause i have been there, its not nice. The first trimester has been so hard for me glad im coming out of it now.
We are all here for you. Take it day by day and soon your be at 12 weeks 

xx


----------



## getcarter76 (Aug 18, 2010)

Thank you everyone for you warm wishes and congratualtions. Its funny as i said on previous posts that i wished there was something like this forum around when i was pregnant previously.

I do think I should change my name to Twitchytoo or something as i am as twitchy as they come lol. As you say though Twitchy, it is hard to rest with a little one. I am bushwhacked! Mind you, thats no different to the norm. Gotta go round my dads in a bit and help him with some bits and pieces. I have asked my hubby to come too to help as i have to lift and heave stuff. Although i am quite fit, i don't want to create problems either. 

Northe...you are right. There is so much support on here and in this section everyone can relate , thanks for your wishes. 

Phoebe - i have beeen following you along the way and i can't believe your 12 weeks is now official. Yey. It does seem such a long time and i swear it then goes by quicker than ever. Day by day as you say, i will definately follow that but not try and get too consumed by it all. I am a worrier.

Thank you Smit and Novorapid for your wishes too....

Bernie xx


----------



## Steff (Aug 18, 2010)

BIG congratulationg Bernie well chuffed for you x


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Aug 18, 2010)

Congratulations Bernie, that is fantastic news  xx


----------



## Laura22 (Aug 18, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Dizzydi (Aug 18, 2010)

Aw congratulations Bernie, really please for you xxx


----------



## cazscot (Aug 18, 2010)

Congratulations   x


----------



## Sugarbum (Aug 18, 2010)

Thats lovely news Bernie, many congratulations!


----------



## am64 (Aug 18, 2010)

great news bernie and good luck hunny !


----------



## shiv (Aug 18, 2010)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 19, 2010)

getcarter76 said:


> Thank you everyone for you warm wishes and congratualtions. Its funny as i said on previous posts that i wished there was something like this forum around when i was pregnant previously.
> 
> I do think I should change my name to Twitchytoo or something as i am as twitchy as they come lol. As you say though Twitchy, it is hard to rest with a little one. I am bushwhacked! Mind you, thats no different to the norm. Gotta go round my dads in a bit and help him with some bits and pieces. I have asked my hubby to come too to help as i have to lift and heave stuff. Although i am quite fit, i don't want to create problems either.
> 
> ...



Its dragged, might fly for other people. Im still taking it day by day now.

Just try not to worry it will do more harm than help. Its easy for me to say because i dont see the point in worrying, i think my mum does that for me 

So happy for you.

xxx


----------



## rachelha (Aug 19, 2010)

Bernie- bit slow on picking up on this, not been on line much the last couple of days. 

Congratulations.  That is fantastic news.  It is great that there are a number of you in the early stages, you will be able to support each other.  

So happy for you

Rx


----------



## Strawberrygirl (Aug 20, 2010)

Congratulations! welcome to the club


----------



## smile4loubie (Aug 20, 2010)

Congratulations Bernie xx


----------



## beckyp (Aug 23, 2010)

Congratulations Bernie!  I'm also preggers...now 9 weeks and still feeling the stress everyday!!!  Still waiting to see the hospital but I guess non-diabetics see them for the first time at 12 weeks so perhaps I should be grateful that they're not rushing it and treating me as low-risk!

I've also got auto-immune problems....I was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes 20 years ago which, as you would know, is classed as an auto-immune problem and also have an underactive thyroid (another auto-immune problem) and then 2 years ago developed chronic urticaria.  It means that I need to take 3 antihistamines a day otherwise I come out in a horrible hot, itchy, rash!  Doesn't sound like a bit deal but it's horrible!!!!  I'm sure it's one of the reasons I worry so much about being pregnant....but I'm assured by the specialists at the hospital that it's nothing to worry about and that a lot of people notice improvements during pregnancy (I haven't!)...perhaps that could work for you?

Anyway, congratulations on your brilliant news.


----------



## Emmal31 (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm a little late but CONGRATULATIONS so happy to hear your good news xx


----------

